# They're at it again ...



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Japan resuming whaling despite it being declared illegal by the international court. See www.smh.com.au › political-news › japa...

It seems Japan just withdrew itself from the court's juristriction - I bet Rolf Harris wishes he'd thought of that!

John T


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> Japan resuming whaling despite it being declared illegal by the international court. See www.smh.com.au › political-news › japa...
> 
> It seems Japan just withdrew itself from the court's juristriction - I bet Rolf Harris wishes he'd thought of that!
> 
> John T


 We should have a "Slap a Jap day" while shouting "You must not hunt whales".


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Two things I can't understand, Japanese insatiable appetite for whale products and China's insatiable appetite for elephant and tiger products.

Just what century do we live in?


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you seen the price of a Mars bar wrapper on the black market?


----------

